# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Eltronic 20-12 (10-23) Dance BOX 200 Минск продам беспроводная колонка

## 8-044-791-08-41

Eltronic 20-12 (10-23) Dance BOX 200 Минск продам беспроводная колонка tel 80298836914

----------

